# House Rent in Monterrey



## leonenlee

My future employer has already set up a house for us. In the contract they said 30000 peso. What are the houses like for that price in Monterey?

:confused2:


----------



## TundraGreen

leonenlee said:


> My future employer has already set up a house for us. In the contract they said 30000 peso. What are the houses like for that price in Monterey?
> 
> :confused2:


Is that the monthly rate or the annual rate or did you mistype the number of zeros? $30,000 mxn sounds high to be a monthly rental. 

Monthly would be more on the order of $4,000-$15,000. Or maybe I am just completely unfamiliar with the high end of the rental scale. In another thread there is discussion of rentals in Mexico City. Those were running around $10,000-$13,000. Even those sounded high to me. I am used to people paying $2,000 to $4,000. But then, none of my friends live in very fancy places. I would guess that $30,000/month would rent a very large, modern house, and the owner will probably be glad he found some north-of-the-border types to pay it.

If it is annual, then $2,500/month would be a pretty small apartment, maybe a studio or efficiency in somewhat run down condition.


----------



## leonenlee

That will be 30000 peso per month. If I am corect, that is about $2000 - 2500 US


----------



## mickisue1

leonenlee said:


> That will be 30000 peso per month. If I am corect, that is about $2000 - 2500 US


Shangri-La.

That's what you'll get.


----------



## redraidermty

$30,000 per month is a lot unless you are renting a really big house with pool on a gated community in San Pedro (south of Monterrey) or in another comparable areas. I would advise to double check. Maybe you can get something not as fancy for less money.


----------



## leonenlee

I am saying again. Peso 30000, so that is about 2000 usd . Not $us 30000


----------



## TundraGreen

leonenlee said:


> I am saying again. Peso 30000, so that is about 2000 usd . Not $us 30000


And we are saying again, $30,000 mxn ($2,230 usd)/month is a huge amount of money for rent in Mexico.


----------



## Longford

TundraGreen said:


> And we are saying again, $30,000 mxn ($2,230 usd)/month is a huge amount of money for rent in Mexico.


None of us know the details of the move and the job assignment ... and I think it's best if the OP doesn't share too much personal information with us. MX $30,000 isn't an surprising amount to pay for the rent of a nice home at the executive level in the better communities in Mexico City and without knowing first hand the rental market in Monterrey I'll speculate that it's unusual there for people at the executive level. It might be a figure which includes the housing and all associated costs (such as utilities, household staff). It might even cover the cost of a furnished home.


----------



## leonenlee

OK. Now I understand. Thanx for the help 
They should send me some pics of the house in a few days time. We cant wait to get out of South Africa


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

30,000 pesos will get you a nice house in San Pedro, which is where you'll want to live. All the good private schools are there as well as restaurants, shops, etc. And it happens to be the safest area. 

This budget will not get you a mansion, however, as this is the wealthiest neighborhood in all of Latin America. The lower rents being quoted by others are completely unrealistic in San Pedro. 5,000-10,000 pesos would get you a dump there. You have a "good" budget for housing. Not stellar, but perfectly decent and you'll be able to find a nice place.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

leonenlee said:


> OK. Now I understand. Thanx for the help
> They should send me some pics of the house in a few days time. We cant wait to get out of South Africa


Seriously, you want to live in San Pedro. If the company has any sense at all, this is where they'll be housing you. But if not, insist on it. I cannot emphasize this enough.


----------



## redraidermty

ExpatPumpkin said:


> Seriously, you want to live in San Pedro. If the company has any sense at all, this is where they'll be housing you. But if not, insist on it. I cannot emphasize this enough.



I don't think you really "have" to live in San Pedro, if it's convenient for you then by all means but if you are going to live far away then it would be impractical. There are a lot of nice areas around Mty with cheaper rent. One good example are the houses around Tec de Monterrey, nice area and much better located than up in the hills in San Pedro. You probably need to get at much information before the move.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

redraidermty said:


> I don't think you really "have" to live in San Pedro, if it's convenient for you then by all means but if you are going to live far away then it would be impractical. There are a lot of nice areas around Mty with cheaper rent. One good example are the houses around Tec de Monterrey, nice area and much better located than up in the hills in San Pedro. You probably need to get at much information before the move.


Redraider's advice is more sensible 

But San Pedro really is so much nicer overall than any of the other neighborhoods. (There may be pockets of nice houses around the Tec, for example, but the area as a whole pales in comparison to San Pedro is terms of housing, safety, restaurants, shopping, etc.) So if San Pedro is convenient to your work, it should be at the top of your list. And especially if you have kids, as that's where the good private schools are, save for the American School which is in Santa Catarina (which is just adjacent to San Pedro). 

And, San Pedro's not all in the mountains. Most of it is actually on lower ground and broken into two sectors: Valle Oriente and Valle Poniente. Feel free to send me a private message or just post more questions and I'll be happy to help.


----------



## leonenlee

It is a big oil company, and they have promised me that it is in the Best and safest areas


----------



## leonenlee

thanx. I will remember that. it will only be me and my wife. no kids. later our dogs


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

leonenlee said:


> It is a big oil company, and they have promised me that it is in the Best and safest areas


If you'd like a second opinion on that, feel free to send me a private message 

I lived there for about two years before we moved to London and my husband grew up there, so I can ask him if he'd feel comfortable/safe living in the proposed area. Again, if this is San Pedro, no need to worry.

Also, there are many neighborhoods within San Pedro such as Villa Montana, Santa Engracia, Chipinque (really in the mountain), Fuentes del Valle, etc. so you may not be sure whether where they're suggesting you live is there.


----------



## leonenlee

I do remember the name Chipinque. That might the right one.


----------



## leonenlee

My wife has the name. I will find out if that is it


----------



## conorkilleen

ExpatPumpkin said:


> Seriously, you want to live in San Pedro. If the company has any sense at all, this is where they'll be housing you. But if not, insist on it. I cannot emphasize this enough.


San Jeronimo is nice as well.


----------



## conorkilleen

redraidermty said:


> I don't think you really "have" to live in San Pedro, if it's convenient for you then by all means but if you are going to live far away then it would be impractical. There are a lot of nice areas around Mty with cheaper rent. One good example are the houses around Tec de Monterrey, nice area and much better located than up in the hills in San Pedro. You probably need to get at much information before the move.


Agreed! I live in San Jeronimo and its just as nice as San Pedro and less traffic. Really though, for 30,000 pesos you could live anywhere you want.


----------



## leonenlee

I just found out that we will be living in San Pedro Garza Garcia.
Any comments on that ???????

Sounds nice


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

leonenlee said:


> I just found out that we will be living in San Pedro Garza Garcia.
> Any comments on that ???????
> 
> Sounds nice


Yay!!! That's it! Let me know if you have any particular questions about the neighborhood.


----------



## leonenlee

I believe that my office will be close to my house. And just got news that my wife will also be employed by the company


----------



## redraidermty

leonenlee said:


> I believe that my office will be close to my house. And just got news that my wife will also be employed by the company


Congrats!


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

redraidermty said:


> Congrats!


Sounds ideal!


----------



## vancouvercanuck

Good to see someone is familiar with the area around Tec De Monterrey. I'll be living in the Alta Vista neighborhood near the university. Anyone know anything about the neighborhood?

I'll be totally new to the area, all my previous stays were in San Nicolas (where most of my friends live.) How's the bus/metro access in the area? Any cool spots nearby for a white guy with limited Spanish?


----------



## vancouvercanuck

bump


----------



## Mr. P Mosh

There's no metro in that zone, most people that go to El Tec doesn't use public transports at all... but still there are many bus routes around there. 

PS: Saturday nights every two weeks around ITESM traffic is and will be crazy... attending CF Monterrey matches (as well as Tigres UANL) are a big part of the _regio_ lifestyle.  Baseball nights in the Sultanes are also a good way to be part of the city without having to talk much... lol


----------



## vancouvercanuck

Mr. P Mosh said:


> There's no metro in that zone, most people that go to El Tec doesn't use public transports at all... but still there are many bus routes around there.
> 
> PS: Saturday nights every two weeks around ITESM traffic is and will be crazy... attending CF Monterrey matches (as well as Tigres UANL) are a big part of the _regio_ lifestyle.  Baseball nights in the Sultanes are also a good way to be part of the city without having to talk much... lol


I've been to a Tigres game at, good times, even bought a jersey. Also been to a few Sultanes games. Most of my friends in Monterrey live in the San Nicolas area. 

I suppose I'll have to bus to the metro or take a cab if I want to get up that way to the Plaza Fiesta Anahuac area. Figuring out the bus routes should be fun


----------



## Mr. P Mosh

They're confusing at first... but just figure out wich one goes to the downtown(?)... in the center of the city you can take a bus to any place in the city or the metro.


----------



## Igoo

vancouvercanuck said:


> I've been to a Tigres game at, good times, even bought a jersey. Also been to a few Sultanes games. Most of my friends in Monterrey live in the San Nicolas area.
> 
> I suppose I'll have to bus to the metro or take a cab if I want to get up that way to the Plaza Fiesta Anahuac area. Figuring out the bus routes should be fun




As far as I can remember bus number 1 goes from TEC area directly to San Nicolas. To get to Plaza Fiesta Anahuac you have to get off the bus close to Anahuac metro station and then walk around 10 min through a neighbourhood... and you're there.
And that bus actually isn't thaaaaat bad


----------



## vancouvercanuck

Igoo said:


> As far as I can remember bus number 1 goes from TEC area directly to San Nicolas. To get to Plaza Fiesta Anahuac you have to get off the bus close to Anahuac metro station and then walk around 10 min through a neighbourhood... and you're there.
> And that bus actually isn't thaaaaat bad


Gracias for the info! My best friend in the city lives about a 5 minute walk from Plaza Fiesta. Any idea how long that bus ride is? I'm assuming a good 45 minutes at least. She isn't really a transit user otherwise I'd ask her this stuff.


----------



## Igoo

vancouvercanuck said:


> Gracias for the info! My best friend in the city lives about a 5 minute walk from Plaza Fiesta. Any idea how long that bus ride is? I'm assuming a good 45 minutes at least. She isn't really a transit user otherwise I'd ask her this stuff.


I don't remember very well. It's been a long time since I took this bus... But I think around that... maybe 35-45 min. Depends on the traffic and the bus driver 
You can check the routes for all the buses here: rutadirecta (dot) com
If you can't speak Spanish well, you'd better be prepared well because bus drivers neither people in the buses usually cant speak English.


----------

